# Karate



## John Froy (May 30, 2016)

At 76 years of age I still teach shotokan karate twice a week, it exercises every part of the body as well as the mind and you never know it may save your life someday.


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2016)

John Froy said:


> At 76 years of age I still teach shotokan karate twice a week, it exercises every part of the body as well as the mind and you never know it may save your life someday.


That's terrific John! I used to do Shukokai Karate although it was many years ago now - I can still do the katas though!  It is certainly an excellent way of keeping fit, in mind as well as body 

I just googled my old instructor, and he's still going - Stan Knighton, now a 9th Dan!  I imagine he is probably in his 70s now, perhaps you know of him John?


----------



## Copepod (May 30, 2016)

Information about karate, and other martial arts, for people with type 1 diabetes here: http://www.runsweet.com/MartialArts.html
I haven't done any judo since I was a child, but have done a few sessions of self defence in adulthood. Definitely best to be aware of situations and have some skills.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 30, 2016)

Kyokushinkai was the style I was taught many years ago


----------



## John Froy (May 30, 2016)

Northerner said:


> That's terrific John! I used to do Shukokai Karate although it was many years ago now - I can still do the katas though!  It is certainly an excellent way of keeping fit, in mind as well as body
> 
> I just googled my old instructor, and he's still going - Stan Knighton, now a 9th Dan!  I imagine he is probably in his 70s now, perhaps you know of him John?


I have heard of Stan but not had the pleasure of meeting him


----------



## John Froy (May 30, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Information about karate, and other martial arts, for people with type 1 diabetes here: http://www.runsweet.com/MartialArts.html
> I haven't done any judo since I was a child, but have done a few sessions of self defence in adulthood. Definitely best to be aware of situations and have some skills.


I am also a brown belt in judo and I belive the more skills the better.


----------

